# 4 month old GORGEOUS golden mix in SC



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

bumping

look at this guy's sweet face!!


----------



## Aunt Betty's Dog (Apr 5, 2011)

Any news about this sweetie?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

They were running into problems adoting out this guy. He is "sick" probably kennel cough, and will only release him to a rescue. Looks like a rescue finally came through, but the posts are so difficult to decifer....I will post with any definite news. THIS GUY IS GORGEOUS....he needs a home


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

FB posts today say a rescue pulled him, but don't know which one, it was not a Golden group.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissk*

Mylissk

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Aunt Betty's Dog (Apr 5, 2011)

Great news! What a handsome boy he is!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Glad*

So Glad he is safe.


----------

